# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Cycle Log

## Thors_Hammer

So I did a quick check to see if I saw a place in the forum for logs but I didn't so if this needs to be moved admin feel free to fix it.

I'm a bit late. I wasn't going to do this log but I felt like it helps keep me accountable to log things.

Original start date was supposed to be Dec 1st but my order took a while to get here due to holiday shipping craziness.

Instead started Jan 1st 

(I did a dumb thing by not getting feedback before ordering so I'll take any critisism or flamming deserved) 

Cycle goal: Cut bodyfat while putting on any muscle I can (muscle was secondary though)

Planned Cycle: Jan 1-March 31

M-W-F Pinning 

Test E 
Edit: Week 1+2 was 1000/ week to jump start things since I was starting late
Entire Cycle 500/week 

DBol 
Weeks 1-3 50/day (20/AM 30/Pre-work out)
Weeks 4-6 30/day (Probably 10/am and 20 PreWO)
Weeks 7-9 20/day (All PreWO)

Mast
Weeks 2-End 500/week

T3 
Week 1-2 37.5/day (This was started a week before cycle start as I had it on hand)
Week 3-End 50/day (contemplating 75/d if needed later in cycle)

Clen 
Tried it for 4 days at 40/day because I've never tried it and wasn't sure what to expect. Felt it the first day but didn't feel it after that. 
Planning to try it again next week and stay on for longer, possibly upping dose if I don't feel anything

Anavar 
Last 4 weeks 50/day


Afterwords I will be staying on 150/week test so no PCT

It's late so I'm sure I'm missing info that would be important but if I didn't get this up now I would've put it off and probably not done it.

----------


## bomb_r2

Couldn't you have jusr modified your diet to lose fat which would make the Muscles show?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Yes sorry, I totally didn't post anything about my diet that's my fault. 

So absolutely I'm not in the mindset of "steroids are the only way to lose fat" or anything close to it. From reading and listening to what other people say when you're cutting is usually the most important time for gear as it helps prevent excessive muscle loss.

Now to put my money where mouth is, here's my diet

Breakfast: 
4 Large Eggs

Snack
2 Tangerine/Orange things (Cuties, what ever fruit those technically are)
2 Bananas 

Lunch 
5oz Chicken
2 Cups Broccoli or Mixed Veggies (I alternate every other day)

Snack 
Protein Bar
.5 oz Almonds
1 oz Pistachios
1 Apple
1 Banana

Preworkout 
Salad
-1-2 cups spinach
-1 Tomatoes
-1/3-1/2 Cucumber 
-Handful of carrots
-Several small musrooms
-3oz Chicken

1 Medium Baked potatoes (no butter just a small drissel of this stuff we call BullDog sauce from the Asian store)

Post Workout/Dinner
5oz Chicken
1 Cup Rice
2 cups of chocolate milk (this was my sweet treat for a while but lately I haven't even wanted it since I'm full)

This puts me at basically (according to Chronometer)

2800 Cal
208 P
221 C
98 F

Also another note, I do switch it up and get Ground beef on the weekends but I still measure things out and the highest calorie count I've hit is not quite 3300 on a weekend day.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Yet again short on time but I want to try and catch things up.

Begining stats 

Height 
6' 1

Weight 
Fluctuated between 212-215

Prior Cycles
15 weeks Test E 500/week with PCT
Gained nearly 37 pounds
Lost 5 pounds of "gains" from that cycle durring off time

Current Stats (roughly 3 weeks in)

Weight 
Is actually up to 219 
(probably due to water retention since I've cleaned up my diet and cut daily intake by about 500)

Info feel like Ive started to look leaner but that could be my eyes playing tricks as well.

I'll post some before photos and in the future will get progress photos as well.

I want this to be my only real "cut" before starting to bulk for the next few years

Ideally my plan is to compete (probably a little late to the game to go crazy far but goal is to go pro in either Classic or open)

I'll do my best to keep this updated and will be looking at other logs to see if there is information that would be important to log as well.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

So it won't let me upload before photos, does anyone know what the issue might be?

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Added Clen today at 40mcg 

Started off hitting pretty hard (I think)
Shaky hands mostly 
Felt like I might have been a little twitchy as well

But by the end of the day I got nothing as far as effects I feel.will be keeping it at 40mcg for the next couple days since I know it's got a decent half life. If this keeps up for the next 4-5 days I'll be upping it an additional 20mcg/day

I feel as if I look better, weight is still a steady 219 and my waist is still the same size but I have enough body fat to be losing it in other areas plus I'm only in my third week so I shouldn't be expecting drastic changes.

Still trying to get pictures to upload. Will be trying on a laptop tomorrow to see if that fixes the issue

----------


## ghettoboyd

Hi just saying that I’m following so keep up with the updates please, thx...good luck

----------


## Thors_Hammer

> Hi just saying that I’m following so keep up with the updates please, thx...good luck


Thanks man! I'm definitely doing updates. They may not be daily only because I also took on a 2nd job so juggling some days is rough but I'll definitely stay posting.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

So 3rd day straight of clen (and everything else) 

It's actually feeling a lot different this time around. Usually by this day I wasn't noticing any effects but I still feel the jitters today. 
Both today and yesterday they are stronger the first couple hours after taking the pill but reduce about 3 hours later.

Weight has still been consistent at 219

My diet has been consistent as well other than yesterday it was date night so my wife and I had popcorn at the movies. 
I did take out some of my normal things (milk, nuts) to minimize the impact it had on my calories.

----------


## balance

Your running clen and dbol at the same time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thors_Hammer

> Your running clen and dbol at the same time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, have you done this? Or have you seen advise against it?

Other than some cramps I haven't noticed any negative effects yet but I'm drinking non stop all day and have plenty of potassium. 
I'm also about to be including Taurine as well to hopefully help with the cramps.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Well today I barely felt the clen at all and it's only been 3 hours since taking it. So I think I'm due to increase another 20 mcg.

Other than that things have been going good other than yesterday the cramps started.

The first one was in my neck when I stretched at work then later I got a random on in my perineum (that effing sucked) and I've got them in my feet mostly at the end of the day.

Weirdly enough I didn't get anything during my workout other than the usual pumps from the dbol .

I'm also kinda sad because next week I will be lowering the dbol dose to 30/day it's been fun using 50. LOVE the pumps in the gym.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Upped the clen today by 20mcg so now I'm at 60mcg and honestly haven't noticed it. 
The first 40 I definitely felt so I thought I'd feel the extra 20 at least somewhat.
If it feels the same tomorrow then I'll just go to 80mcg.

Didn't get to hit the gym yesterday since my 2nd job held me till closing. But going tonight!

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Holy cow it's been a minute so far a good bit has happened just in general.
First cycle updates
Clen is now at 120 mcg and I don't feel a ton. Just some shakes really. I feel like I "felt" it more at 40-80 but this is my first time with it so what I'm feeling probably has nothing to do with effectiveness.

Dbol is now 30 and I do that in the morning which is basically preworkout for me now.

That leads me to life changes,
Friday my wife and I talked it over and between the multiple jobs and focusing on bodybuilding she has felt neglected. (I don't blame her my time is pretty limited most days) 
So rather than doing nightly workouts I'm getting up a couple hours earlier to go during the day around 11am
Whether this actually affects the overall time I have I don't think so but now my evenings home I'll be free to focus on spending with her.

I know a lot of times we hear about dedication and how you have to be willing to lose everything to be great but I truly think if I'm going to be my best I have to have this amazing lady by my side.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

Sorry for anyone who is following since I'm not posting routinely.

So far everything is going great. 

I'm up to 120 mcg Clen with everything else being the same as the plan.

I actually started the 120 on Sunday and my weight loss spiked.

But it seems to be leveling out now. I went from 119 to 113 in a week. 
Will be checking again tomorrow to make sure everything is working right.

----------


## Thors_Hammer

So far weight has stayed steady between 113-114 BUT I am looking leaner and leaner so I'd say that's a huge win.


Have a business trip tomorrow so I'll be out of the gym and off diet till Sunday but should keep things reasonable as far as diet goes. 

As far the aas goes I'll be doing this week as a Monday,Tuesday then Wednesday (morning before my flight) shots.
And I'll be taking the orals with me in some regular pill bottles.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> So far weight has stayed steady between 113-114 BUT I am looking leaner and leaner so I'd say that's a huge win.
> 
> 
> Have a business trip tomorrow so I'll be out of the gym and off diet till Sunday but should keep things reasonable as far as diet goes. 
> 
> As far the aas goes I'll be doing this week as a Monday,Tuesday then Wednesday (morning before my flight) shots.
> And I'll be taking the orals with me in some regular pill bottles.


It appears that this cycle is turning out to be a recomp so if that was your goal it’s working out as your gaining muscle and losing fat so your weight will stay about the same + or-...keep it up...

----------


## Thors_Hammer

So it's been a good minute but here's the recap so far,

That business trip ended up being a lot more work than originally planned so sleep and workouts went to crap for the weekend and then the following week till Friday.

Wasn't the plan but hey you go with the punches.

Still looking great and feel like I'm making good progress in the mirror. Really need to figure this picture thing out so I can put photos in here.

Weight is still around 213

Lifts are progressing slowly but nothing special... That's actually something strange about both my cycles so far, my lifts do make progress but nothing giant and I am FAR from topping out in strength... I'd probably be considered a beginner in that category? Maybe not but that's how I feel.

I have dropped the clen for now, just felt like my heart was going to pound out of my chest the last week or so during my workouts. If I feel like I need a big push at the end I'll add it back in for a shorter time.

T3 is up to 75/day 

Everything else has been the same except Dbol .

I actually kept my Dbol higher for a little longer and will be tapering here soon. I feel like it's been a big help in my progress so far

----------


## Thors_Hammer

> It appears that this cycle is turning out to be a recomp so if that was your goal it’s working out as your gaining muscle and losing fat so your weight will stay about the same + or-...keep it up...


That's definitely how it's turning out. And I think that's really been my goal all along.
I just got too fat bulking in the past but didn't want to all out cut.

----------

